# Looking for Jail/insane asylum/torture ideas? for a Penitentiary theme!



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

My hole theme in a old run down penatentry. I aready have plenty of room ideas and props/rooms already built. What i'm looking for is ideas for my walls and hall-ways to have more scares then just dark long hall ways and still sticking to the theme. Any ideas would be great. Im also looking fro other room ideas Im really looking for a good idea for a prision Chaple... 
A haunt freind in need.....
nOrTHeRn TouCh  

_*DONOVAN VILL PENITENTIARY *_
(Home Haunt)


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Long dark spooky halls, How about a hallway full of prison metal doors.

How about as soon as the TOT's enter a hall one door slams shut. Weird laughter is heard. As the TOT's walk past the laughter turns to screams.

Have a few doors rattle as the TOT's pass.

The sound of whispering and murmuring behind some doors.

Have one door set up were as the TOT's pass a strobe hits the door from the opposite side so they see light coming from under, around and through a look-in slit. Have loud banging and screaming coming from behind the door.

Spooky chapel,

Don't know how much room you have to play with. This might be scary.

As the TOT's walk into the chapel they see a priest with skeletal like outstretched hands standing on a raised platform facing the front wall. Under him on the platform is a large glowing read pentegram. Red light seems to emanate form his face to light up a large upside down cross and an alter occupied by a body and surrounded by candelabras. Soft white light trickles down form the ceiling form rusty chandeliers. Shackles hang from these over the ruined pews. The TOT's are quickly ushered through a door at the back of the chapel in an agasing wall.

Chapel room setup.
TOT's travel.
TOT's walk into the room through the main door, turn at a 90 angle and walk back out of the room through a door in a perpendicular wall at the same end of the chaple. TOT's don't travel any farther than 3 or 4 ft into the room.

The build

The alter area will have to be built at an angel to insure the TOT's see the large red pentegram. A 1 to 1 angle should work. ( raises one inch for every foot. Say your alter is six inches up off the floor. Your platform is 4 feet from this step to the front wall. Your alter platform will need to be 6 inches in the front and 10 inches high on the wall with the cross on it. IS 6 = the step AND 4 = one inch for every foot of platform space going in this direction.) The pentegram itself is made by cutting the design into plywood. Covering the design with plastic sheeting to hide the lights. Use a few red rope lights. 
The priest is a hooded static prop with a red spot light were it's face should be. 
The candelabras can have flicker bulbs. The soft orange light will add to the effect.
The soft white light coming form above is VERY necessary. The red light will look red. Just enough white light to dimly illuminate the room.
The chains hanging down into the room will help give the room more depth.

Never done this myself so don't know how effective it would be as a scare. Hope it helps.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Electroshock therapy room?


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I have some good pics from our trip to Cali(beautiful state) of Alcatraz, maybe I'll post em up at some point. I have this one great pic of a maintanance hallway with a silouette of a person in it. Dunno if it really was a "ghost," but cool anyway.

Mike


----------



## deathofdave (Dec 26, 2004)

Maybe a set of gallows and a gas chamber


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

If you want to add a little bit of humor to your haunt place a rival sports team 
t-shirt on a skelly in an electric chair. This does 2 things 1. It takes them off edge so you can get a quick scare as soon as they look away from the prop laughing and 2. Misdirection for one of your actors to come from behind a fake wall and stand right in thier face! They did this at "The haunted prison" in Nashville TN and it worked great...yeah they got me...LOL


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

right on this place is cool!!!!!!! Thankz for all the idea's i'm new to all this comp. stuff but was i figure it all out. I will post my pics and ideas of the stuff i've done.....ty again keep those ideas coming


----------



## spookyshawn (Sep 20, 2005)

I have used garden hose attached to the ceiling and floor and then painted black to look like bars. The TOTs never expect the middle bars to bend as an actor pushes through them.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

spookyshawn said:


> I have used garden hose attached to the ceiling and floor and then painted black to look like bars. The TOTs never expect the middle bars to bend as an actor pushes through them.


That's a good one for sure!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

We built a jail door a while back. It was simply some two-by-fours for the outline, with a couple across the center. We then ran some half-inch dowels down the length of it for bars. We spray-painted it with a metallic finish black paint... Looks like a metal jail door.

You can have an actor play a prisoner on Death Row, about to be executed, reaching through the bars, begging for help. That would be good, especially if they wait until the ToTs walk past, then lunge out at them.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think Northern Touch has it all figured out by now.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My grandma retired from an old mental hospital built in the Civil War era and she told me about having to go to the basement on one occasion. She said there were shackles on the wall and rats scurrying everywhere. She refused to ever go there again.

So I guess shackles and rats are my suggestion 

Lizzy


----------

